# I wish that more villagers actually visit club LOL.



## Jellieyz (Jan 7, 2014)

It's depressing entering there and finding just one person plus Shrunk. I feel sorry for K.K. Slider.

What other things do you wish the villagers do often?


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe be in the shops a bit more?
I don't know about anyone else, but my villagers in my old town were never in the Able Sisters or Museum and such.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 7, 2014)

A couple of days ago I had Kabuki and Deirdre in the club together. 4 dancers is a record for DJ K.K. in Frosting. (With me and Shrunk)

I do kind of hope that if I managed to have 16 villagers lined in my cycle (only at 10) then it'd get a bit busier.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 7, 2014)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Maybe be in the shops a bit more?
> I don't know about anyone else, but my villagers in my old town were never in the Able Sisters or Museum and such.



I wish that were my problem! I'm so sick of my villagers cooping themselves up deep in the museum everyday and barking the same, stale dialogue.


----------



## Jellieyz (Jan 7, 2014)

Also it's pretty weird having a table in the cafe and no one sits on them. Even if its design is probably intended for online use.

The highest number of villager I got was one current villager and one voided villager in the club, plus me and shrunk.


----------



## Arrei (Jan 7, 2014)

If you get more villagers moving out, the club tends to be less barren. Last Saturday I found Fuchsia and two former villagers in there.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually really don't like when my villagers spend time in the stores on main street, and every time I go into re-tail one of them tags along behind me =~=.
I didn't know that moved out villagers would hang out in club lol! I have yet to see it but I probably will soon since I've had more people moving out as of late.

If anything I wish that there was more to do with club lol. After I get all my emotions from shrunk I don't think I'll ever need to go there again.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 7, 2014)

There should be more to do in Club LOl. Dance competitions or something.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 1 in club lol each day usually
and with me hardly letting villagers move out often, i doubt ill get much more lol


----------



## juneau (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol yeah, I've only been in there at night once, because the club scene was so depressing I didn't see the point of going anymore.

It'd be cool if villagers just interacted with PWPs and stuff more, instead of aimlessly wandering around town. They sit on benches occasionally, but it'd be nice if they can use the drinking fountain, spin the jungle gym, admire statues, etc.


----------



## Xochi (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Lol yeah, I've only been in there at night once, because the club scene was so depressing I didn't see the point of going anymore.
> 
> It'd be cool if villagers just interacted with PWPs and stuff more, instead of aimlessly wandering around town. They sit on benches occasionally, but it'd be nice if they can use the drinking fountain, spin the jungle gym, admire statues, etc.



That would be so awesome--imagine seeing a villager reacting happily because you built a PWP they suggested. Or interacting more with some of the art--thinking next to it, shrugging at it, watching the fountain, etc.


----------



## captainofcool (Jan 7, 2014)

What if certain personalities interacted with certain PWPs more? Jocks and peppys would hang out around and play with the jungle gym more than lazies and normals, who would calmly watch fountains.


----------



## woody (Jan 8, 2014)

i've only seen Charlise at Club LOL.  she's there right now, lol!


----------



## Hype (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish they went there more often as well. Usually the only people that are in there are my past villagers visiting the market area. It's sad none of my villagers ever seem to go.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

Ya ikr? It's really awkward watching Dr. Shrunk dance to the DJ alone when there's nobody else around lmao




Hype said:


> I wish they went there more often as well. Usually the only people that are in there are my past villagers visiting the market area. It's sad none of my villagers ever seem to go.


Your avatar is pretty awesome lol


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 11, 2016)

I really want more of my villagers to be in Club LOL as well. I want to make GIFs of my cute villagers dancing, like this one I found on Google Images


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 11, 2016)

I wish they went to the cafe and club LOL more


----------

